

Carmen Ortiz's Husband Defending Her Prosecution of Aaron Swartz - unreal37
https://twitter.com/tomjdolan

======
unreal37
Tom Dolan is an executive at IBM, and husband of US Federal Attorney Carmen
Ortiz.

Copying the tweets here in case he deletes them:

Tom Dolan ‏@tomjdolan @mkapor Truly incredible that in their own son's obit
they blame others for his death and make no mention of the 6-month offer.

Tom Dolan ‏@tomjdolan @dangillmor Ah, not really. That article says he was
offered a 6-month deal. 6 months is not 35 years or a lifetime.

Tom Dolan ‏@tomjdolan @thinkprogress Completely false. Aaron Swartz was
offered a plea deal of 6 months. 6 months is not 35 years.

------
makhanko
Article on Boston.com with the screenshot of Dolan tweeter posts

[http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/277353-l...](http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/277353-lawmakers-blast-trumped-up-doj-prosecution-of-
internet-activist)

------
blktiger
"Offering" a 6 month deal after threatening a 35 year sentence isn't an offer,
it's intimidation.

~~~
makhanko
Can't agree more. Pleading guilty for 6 month for Aaron would have meant
publicly admitting that he was nothing but a common thief without a day in
court. Despite what Dolan says in his twitter, the threat of 35 years must
have been pretty real in order for DOJ to use it as leverage against Aaron.

